# New friends!



## Lucia83 (Oct 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, 

since arriving in Cyprus 5 months ago me and my partner are struggling to find new friends in the Paphos area. We met some nice people in the local pub, but its hard to get to spend some time with them as they work weekends/evenings. Most of the people we meet are retired and settled in their own pace of life, so we are finding it hard to find someone to socialise with. 

Hope this doesn't sound too desperate  , but we would like to meet some people / couples or individuals / who like good food & wine, outdoor activities and generally exploring the island! We are very easygoing, 29 & 35 years old, moved here from London - we live in Kissonerga.

Please feel free to drop me a message here (can't post my email address for some reason) if you are interested to meet up and hang around! Thanks!!


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

we will be there on the 16th June were living in universal area would love to meet up were a very young 48 and 50 year old haha


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

Maybe we could join in!

We arrive today, and also live in Universal. We are 50 & 55 but are also very young at heart

Cheers
Ian & Lynn


----------



## decorator (Oct 6, 2012)

hi
we arrive on the 2nd of june we live in tala


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

decorator said:


> hi
> we arrive on the 2nd of june we live in tala



...as mentioned on a previous post, we arrive tomorrow and will be in Tsada. It would be great to organise a meet up sometime for new arrivals.

Richard & Rema


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

*Newbies*

As we have so many newbies arriving at the moment perhaps we can organise a meet up towards the end of June to give you all a chance to meet everyone.
Keep an eye on the Mouflon lounge for a new meet up thread.


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Veronica said:


> As we have so many newbies arriving at the moment perhaps we can organise a meet up towards the end of June to give you all a chance to meet everyone.
> Keep an eye on the Mouflon lounge for a new meet up thread.


After July 2, please !!!

Pete


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

will probably see you in pambis if your living in universal Ian


----------



## Stretford_Ender (Jun 12, 2012)

mike5111 said:


> will probably see you in pambis if your living in universal Ian


Hi Mike

That's just round the corner from us. Let us know when you're free and maybe we can meet for a beer
Cheers
Ian & Lynn


----------



## mike5111 (Oct 13, 2012)

defiantly Ian we also live within walking distance...it is a really nice pub and the food is great we arrive on the 16th June ...were in hespirides gardens so will message u when available....Mike/Angie


----------



## vassy83 (Apr 28, 2013)

Hey we would to be your friends we are orinally from London tooo and moved here in October last year I need some friends too! we are in our early thirties we are in paphos too i would love to make new friends PM me so we can all arrange to meet!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

The meet up has been organised.

Take a look at this thread and put your names down if interested so we have an idea of numbers.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/mouflon/156341-new-meet-up-thread-3.html#post1185462


----------

